# Kodak Petite



## minicoop1985 (Dec 25, 2016)

This one's also my wife's. I present you with one of her Kodak Petites:




Kodak Petite by Michael Long, on Flickr


----------



## Dagwood56 (Dec 25, 2016)

I have that very same camera, same color too. If I recall they came in several different colors. Mine was my grandfathers, however its not in nearly as good of condition as yours.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 26, 2016)

Sweet! Don't have that one in the collection.......yet.


----------

